# eritellä



## Gavril

What do you think of these sentences?


_Koen epävakuuttavaksi hänen *erittelyään* nykyisestä taloudellisesta tilanteesta: päätekijä lamassa on minusta työn puute, eikä hallituksen päätökset._

_”Analyysia” (matematiikan osa-alue) käännetään kirjaimellisesti ”*erittelyksi*”._

_Virke voidaan *eritellä* useiksi jäseniksi: subjektiksi, objektiksi, verbiksi jne._

  (Pomo palkansaajalle: )  *Erittele*_ juuri saamamme voittoluvut, sitten anna minulle selonteko!_

_Tiedämme että hän omisti paljon autoja, mutta emme paljon muuta tiedä, kun hän ei *eritellyt *autoja hänen testamentissaan._

_Saavuttuaan hänen kojuunsa, leipuri ottaa tavarat laukusta ja alkaa *eritellä* ne pöydässä jyvän, koon ja tuoreuden mukaan._

_Teidän läskynne tähän yöhön on *eritellä *runo, jonka luimme tämän päivän luokassa. *Erittelyn *täytyy olla vähintään kahta sivua!_

_Kirjoitelmasta ei löydy mitään *erittelyä*: se koostuu vaan luettelosta päivämääriä ja tapahtumia, ilman mitään pohdinta tapahtumien syystä._

_Sekoittamalla kemiallista yhdistettä vedessä voi *eritellä *yhdiste sen muodostaviksi osiksi._


Kiitoksia hyvn paljon


----------



## JukkaT

My suggestions:

Mielestäni hänen analyysinsä nykyisestä taloudellisesta tilanteesta ei ole vakuuttava; minusta päätekijä lamassa on työn puute, ei hallituksen päätökset.
(I think _analyysi_ is better word in this case. Epävakuuttava sounds weird.)

_”Analyysi” (matematiikan osa-alue) käännetään kirjaimellisesti ”*erittelyksi*”._
(This is fine, there was just an extra a in a word _analyysia._)

_Virke voidaan *eritellä* useiksi jäseniksi: subjektiksi, objektiksi, verbiksi jne._

(Pomo palkansaajalle: ) *Erittele/Analysoi*_ juuri saamamme voittoluvut, anna sitten minulle selonteko!_
(In my opinion _*analysoi*_ is little bit better)

_Tiedämme että hän omisti paljon autoja, mutta emme tiedä paljon muuta, koska hän ei *eritellyt *autoja testamentissaan._
(*Eritellyt* is fine. Just some other corrections)

_Saavuttuaan kojuunsa, leipuri ottaa tavarat laukusta ja alkaa *eritellä/lajitella* niitä pöydällä jyvän, koon ja tuoreuden mukaan._
(I would use *lajitella*.)

_Teidän läksynne tälle illalle on *analysoida *runo, jonka luimme tänään luokassa/tämän päivän tunnilla. *Analyysin *täytyy olla vähintään kaksi sivua!_
(The correct words here are *analysoida/analyysi*)

_Kirjoitelmasta ei löydy mitään *erittelyä/analyysiä*: se koostuu vaan luettelosta päivämääriä ja tapahtumia, ilman mitään pohdinta tapahtumien syystä._

_Sekoittamalla kemiallista yhdistettä veteen, voidaan *eritellä/analysoida *sen muodostavat osat._
or
_Sekoittamalla kemiallista yhdistettä veteen, se voidaan *eritellä *sen muodostaviksi osiksi. _(If the compound breaks down into its elements)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"_Saavuttuaan kojuunsa*,* leipuri ottaa tavarat laukusta ja alkaa *eritellä/lajitella* niitä pöydällä jyvän, koon ja tuoreuden mukaan._
(I would use *lajitella*.)"

So would I. I would also drop the comma in red, and some other commas in other sentences used in the same way.

"_Kirjoitelmasta ei löydy mitään *erittelyä/analyysiä*: se koostuu vaan luettelosta päivämääriä ja tapahtumia, ilman mitään pohdinta tapahtumien syystä."
_Instead of _vaan,_ I would say _vain.

_GOM


----------



## Hakro

I agree with JukkaT and GOM except:


JukkaT said:


> _Virke voidaan *eritellä* useiksi jäseniksi: subjektiksi, objektiksi, predikaatiksi jne._
> 
> _Kirjoitelmasta ei löydy mitään *erittelyä/analyysia*: se koostuu va*i*n luettelosta päivämääriä ja tapahtumia, ilman mitään pohdinta*a* tapahtumien syystä._


- Kielipoliisi


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Hakro said:


> I agree with JukkaT and GOM except:


_Pohdinta_ had escaped my attention! I do believe Hakro with regard to _analyysia_ being correct. It just disagrees with my ear. Maybe this is something similar to _Sörkka/Sörkkä_, about which there is an argument in the Letters to the Editor of Helsingin Sanomat once every ten years?

GOM


----------



## JukkaT

I agree with _*vain*_ and *pohdintaa*, I didn't notice those at first time.

According to Kielitoimiston sanakirja _*"analyysi"*_ can be conjugated with _*a*_ or *ä*:
Yks. nom.         analyysi
Yks. gen.          analyysin
Yks. part.         analyysiä, analyysia
.
.
.
mon. part.        analyysejä, analyyseja

And since it sounds better in my ear with *ä*, I decided to use it.


----------



## Hakro

Joo, analyysi kuulostaa yhdyssanalta, jolloin taivutuspääte ä tuntuu luontevalta. Mutta kun se ei ole yhdyssana, kauan sitten oppimani säännön mukaan yksikin takavokaali sanassa vaatii taivutuspäätteen a.

_Sörkka/Sörkkä _on ihan eri asia, vaikka ääntiönmukauksesta siinäkin on kyse.


----------



## JukkaT

Hakro said:


> Joo, analyysi kuulostaa yhdyssanalta, jolloin taivutuspääte ä tuntuu luontevalta. Mutta kun se ei ole yhdyssana, kauan sitten oppimani säännön mukaan yksikin takavokaali sanassa vaatii taivutuspäätteen a.


Tiedän kyllä kyseisen säännön, mutta se pätee vain alkuperältään suomalaisiin sanoihin (ei siis kaikkiin lainasanoihin). Suomalaisissa sanoissahan *a*, *o* ja *u* eivät voi esiintyä *ä*:n, *ö*:n ja *y*:n kanssa.
Sanassa *analyysi *on *a* ja *y* yhdessä, joten jo siitäkin näkee, että kyseessä on lainasana. Ja koska *y* tulee lähempänä taivutuspäätettä, on täysin luonnollista taivuttaa se *ä*:llä (Mutta koska Kielitoimisto jostain syystä hyväksyy taivuttamisen myös *a*:lla, niin kai senkin voi kelpuuttaa)

Myös monet muut -yytti ja -yysi päätteiset sanat voi taivuttaa mieltymyksen mukaan joko a:lla tai ä:llä.
elektrolyysi ------>elektrolyysia, elektrolyysiä
katalyytti -------->katalyyttia, katalyyttiä
jne.

Itse kuitenkin suosin taivuttamista ä:llä.


----------



## Gavril

JukkaT said:


> Mielestäni hänen analyysinsä nykyisestä taloudellisesta tilanteesta ei ole vakuuttava; minusta päätekijä lamassa on työn puute, ei hallituksen päätökset.
> (I think _analyysi_ is better word in this case. Epävakuuttava sounds weird.)





> _Kirjoitelmasta ei löydy mitään *erittelyä/analyysiä*: se koostuu vaan luettelosta päivämääriä ja tapahtumia, ilman mitään pohdinta tapahtumien syystä._


I intended _erittely _to mean the same activity in both these sentences: i.e., analysis of a situation or situations. Do you think _erittely _is more acceptable (as an alternative to _analyysi_) in the second sentence than in the first?


----------



## Hakro

JukkaT said:


> Tiedän kyllä kyseisen säännön, mutta se pätee vain alkuperältään suomalaisiin sanoihin (ei siis kaikkiin lainasanoihin). Suomalaisissa sanoissahan *a*, *o* ja *u* eivät voi esiintyä *ä*:n, *ö*:n ja *y*:n kanssa.
> 
> Itse kuitenkin suosin taivuttamista ä:llä.


Sääntö koskee nimenomaan lainasanoja, koska suomalaisissa sanoissa koko ongelmaa ei esiinny.

Silloin kun minä tämän säännön opin, ä-taivutusta pidettiin pahana virheenä. Kun kielivirhe yleistyy tarpeeksi, siitä tulee hyväksyttävää arkikieltä. 

Minun korvissani kyllä analyysin ä-taivutus kuulostaa vastaavalta kuin "olumpialaiset".


----------



## JukkaT

> I intended _erittely _to mean the same activity in both these sentences: i.e., analysis of a situation or situations. Do you think _erittely _is more acceptable (as an alternative to _analyysi_) in the second sentence than in the first?


 Yes I do, but I would probably use "analyysi" in both sentences.



> Kun kielivirhe yleistyy tarpeeksi, siitä tulee hyväksyttävää arkikieltä.
> 
> Minun korvissani kyllä analyysin ä-taivutus kuulostaa vastaavalta kuin "olumpialaiset".


 Joo, totta. Nyt kun tarkemmin muistelen, niin joskus nuorempana (n. 25 v. sitten) taivuttelin näitä sanoja a:lla. En kyllä yhtään muista, että milloin siirryin taivuttamiseen ä:llä tai, että milloin ä:llä taivuttamisesta tuli hyväksyttävää. Toivotaan kuitenkin, että vastaisuudessakin järjestetään vain olympiakisoja.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

JukkaT said:


> Toivotaan kuitenkin, että vastaisuudessakin järjestetään vain olympiakisoja.


Sopii minullekin. En tosin vastustaisi hillittömästi, jos kisat muutettaisiin olumpialaisiksi. Ihmiset vastustavat yleensä omana elinaikanaan tapahtuvia kielellisiä muutoksia, mutta heillä ei ole mitään 100 tai 200 vuotta vanhoja muutoksia vastaan.

Kuitenkin kieli muuttuu kaiken aikaa. Kukaan ei enää kirjoita kuten Agricola. En toki tarkoita, että kaikki muutokset pitäisi automaattisesti hyväksyä ja kirjata onnistuneiksi. Vastoin melko yleistä luuloa kielen rakenne saattaa monimutkaistuakin muutosten seurauksena. Esimerkiksi englannissa oli 1000 vuotta sitten vain yksi, taipumaton relatiivipronomini.


----------

